
Games you can't win - tacon
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/17/opinion/games-you-cant-win.html
======
nevster
If you haven't already, read the Wired article as well - it's great:
[http://www.wired.com/2016/01/that-dragon-
cancer/](http://www.wired.com/2016/01/that-dragon-cancer/)

------
zeveb
My favourite example of this genre is Photopia[1]. It's very much a railroad,
as interactive fiction goes, but it packs a powerful emotional punch. I think
I came close to tears the first time I finished it.

[1]
[http://adamcadre.ac/if/photopia.html](http://adamcadre.ac/if/photopia.html)

------
mchahn
I remember the stupid marketing term gamification from a few years back. It
was the "in" thing and my boss wanted games everywhere that promoted the
product. Luckily that has gone away as far as I know.

But this is a great case of a good use of gamification.

~~~
TrevorJ
Naw, it's still here, it's just soaked into the fabric now so you don't see
it.

------
shahzeb
For anyone interested, Radiolab did a stellar podcast about The Dragon Cancer.
[http://www.radiolab.org/story/cathedral/](http://www.radiolab.org/story/cathedral/)

~~~
thekaleb
Reply All also did a great episode about it.

[https://gimletmedia.com/episode/50-the-
cathedral/](https://gimletmedia.com/episode/50-the-cathedral/)

------
googletron
Software development.

